
Snitch ‐ the Camera That Flies (Literally) - mkbrother
http://snitchme.com
======
banknote2000
it could be great to have a camera with no tripod and which one do not afraid
to drop. Awesome!

~~~
mkbrother
Agree! I love the idea of not having to control it like a bulky drone

